# Star Wars DVD best price thread



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

If you see the Star Wars DVD priced at an attractive amount. Please post here for others to share in your good fortune.

Amazon.com currently has it listed @ $41.99 with the list price of $69.98
Walmart.com has it listed @ $41.88
Bestbuy.com has it listed @ 44.99


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for starting this thread. I haven't had the chance to shop around yet. This will be a big help.


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

$40.99 at Overstock.com plus S&H of $1.40


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Best Buy sometimes throws in a bonus DVD on major releases. Also, there may be some package deals. I won't know all of the specials until near the end of the week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

$37.79 from Amazon using their "Share the Love" program (10% discount) and free shipping.

Info on "Share the Love" here: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/583406/002-2730975-8636853

Easy system to request "love" for different titles.
http://dvdtalk.com/stl/php/index.php

Be sure to use the email address from your Amazon account.

Took about 4 hours to get my "love" with this system ("hot" titles are faster than others).

Once you get "love", remove your request from their system.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

deep discount dvd - $41.88 w/free shipping is the best deal on dvdpricesearch


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

And I quote from SlickDeals.net:



> Coconuts.com is offering the Star Wars Trilogy DVD box set (either FS or WS) for $34.99 after Mail-In rebate. To sweeten the deal, if this is your first time ordering from their site, you can add the promotion code FIRSTPURCHASE to get 10% off ($5.00 off) and free budget shipping (usually $2.98). Just add the set to your cart, apply the promotional code, and, when you are at the checkout, change the shipping to budget and it will change the shipping as being free. My final cost was $48.82 without the rebate ($33.82 with rebate). My tax was $3.82 for IL. Not too shabby. This is my first post and hope you can benefit from this deal. You have to order this before its release date on September 21. The wait is almost over!!!


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

$36.99 at outpost.com (Frys online)
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4010572


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i think i'll wait a few weeks and get it at hollywood video when they have the used videos for sale at 3 for $25...lol


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Frys is listing the set for $36.99 for Tuesday only. I'm going to try and get a price match at Best Buy.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

$36.99 at fry's tuesday...

may still be paitience and wait for a used copy...lol


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Got mine at Fry's without any problems, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I was able to price match at Best Buy... and pick up two copies.


----------

